# Advice on removing bees from home in September in NY



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

I got a call from a lady who has honeybees located behind a bricked in 3rd story window of her house. When I got there there it looked like a pretty strong colony had established itself but she doesnt seem to know how long theyve been there. She wants them gone now and doesnt want to wait till spring what options do I have? I have access to a scaffolding ..My thought was to do a trap out and bee vac what I could get from the outside as there is no interior access to the hive for a cutout. I know its late for a trapout here but at best I was thinking maybe I could rob some of the population to supplement my nucs? Or should I just can the idea of doing anything now and tell her to wait till spring. 
thanks for any sound advice
Nate


----------



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

Your quotes could encourage her (strongly) to wait until spring.

Unless she is willing to wait until spring OR a very short trap-out into you weak hives, you aren't likely to receive any benefit from the bees present. 

The trap-out now would be of VERY LIMITED benefit if at all and could backfire if you don't get a good fall flow. 

I would consider quoting a number of options to the homeowner.

1: a price for you to come out in the spring and perform a trap-out... 
If it's an option, possibly include quote for redirecting/relocating the hive entrance if the flight line is currently a problem. Being on the third floor, I am not sure how it might be.

2: a spring cut-out... ( at 2x the costs above!)

3: a trap-out now to go into your weaker hives. (at 3x or more the cost of item #1). You will likely have to follow-up on this in the spring. At this point, the bees in her house may be provisioned well enough to make it through the winter!

4: a cut-out NOW. (at 4x the cost of item #1!): _ All the stings, none of the value later!_

Depending on travel distances (if they are close) I would quote: a reasonable price for the spring-trap out (perhaps a couple of hundred, plus travel). From there I would quote each option numbers as a multiplication factor of that BASE price for the spring trap-out. 

I am somewhat a newbee, but I would think this would be a reasonable response.

Sincerely,
Paul E. Turley


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

If the bees are in the wall that means that there is also comb, brood and stores in the wall. For me, a trap-out is not much of an option because I would not want to leave all that wax, honey, pollen and brood behind for other critters to feast on and make a mess of. Ultimately, that would cause the homeowner more problems than she has now.

So, a cutout is the only option. Question is: When? Obviously, it is too late for this year. Thus, spring is her only option. If she insists otherwise, I would at least double the price for a cutout now.

-james


----------



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

dixiebooks said:


> If the bees are in the wall that means that there is also comb, brood and stores in the wall. For me, a trap-out is not much of an option because I would not want to leave all that wax, honey, pollen and brood behind for other critters to feast on and make a mess of. Ultimately, that would cause the homeowner more problems than she has now.
> (SNIP)
> -james


The results of a trap-out is not brood, pollen and honey being left in the cavity. During the process, the bees will continue to raise brood until the pollen stores are depleted. Also they will not leave unhatched brood which is why the process takes a number of weeks. Once the queen and the remaining bees abscond due to lack of incoming resources, you open the entry point and allow the now re-oriented bees (to your hive and queen) back into the wall pocket to ROB-OUT any remaining honey stores.

The only thing left behind (for a spring trap-out anyway) is dry empty comb (and perhaps the wax moths consuming it). While still combustable, is not likely to cause much of an issue for the homeowner as it is no more likely to catch fire than the wood surrounding it.

The only time a trap-out may result in additional damage to the property is in areas where there is a strong SHB presence AND/OR during the later parts of the year (varies by region). 
As the trapped hive weakens due to lack of forage, SHB can infest and quickly get the upper hand, sliming the hive and it's stores. Then you'd have a problem.

Sincerely,
Paul E. Turley

EDIT: But I do agree... ...unless you are very well compensated for your work, spring should be her only option.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Paul: in hindsight, you may be right that SHB may not be a problem for Nate. What about mice and wax moths and such? Are they not attracted to all this abandoned comb? And does that not create a bigger mess? Personally, I've just been very reluctant to even consider a trapout from a residence. But that is because of my more southern (TN and AL) areas of operation which may not apply to Nate's situation. Thanks. -james


----------



## Nate Ellis (Jun 28, 2008)

Ok thanks for the info guys but as I mentioned a cut out is a no go. Its behind a bricked in 3rd story window and on the interior it would be behind 2 walls of bricks...so anyone else have any suggestions? There are alot of bees flying and despite it being September the bricks are heating up and theyre still bearding pretty good when the sun is out.


----------

